# Translation help needed.



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

I tried putting this in a online translator, but didn't work. I would be greatful for any help.

Übermittelgroß, mittelkräftig, korrekte Gebäudeverhältnisse, trocken und fest, auffallend gut pigmentiert, gutes Gepräge; hoher Widerrist, gerader fester Rücken, genügend lange, etwas abschüssige Kruppe; korrekte Winkelungen in Vor- und Hinterhand, ausgeglichene Brustverhältnisse, gerade Front; temperamentvolle kraftvolle Gänge mit gutem Raumgewinn; viel Lebensmunterkeit, TSB ausgeprägt, lässt ab.

Geeignet zum Erhalt der grauen Farbe, der Vitalität; blutlich uneingeschränkt verwendbar.


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

Here you go, this is the best I can do









Upper medium size, medium hard, correct structure relations, dry and firm, strikingly well pigmented, good Gepräge(character); high withers, more steady back, enough length, a little bit sloped croup; correct depth in for and hindquarters, well-balanced breast relations, just(good) front; spirited powerful ways with good space profit;(I think this means the dogs ability to problem solve and think), a lot of liveliness, TSB distinctive, gives up.

Suitable to the preservation of the gray color, the vitality; blutlich(bloodline) unconditionally usable.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDinOly spirited powerful ways with good space profit;(I think this means the dogs ability to problem solve and think),


I think it refers more to the movement.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

No this is exactly as it says...

temperamentvolle kraftvolle......... Full strong Temperament .......

Gänge mit gutem Raumgewinn....... Courses with good space gain....... was the translation I got, I would take this to mean that the dog moves fast to target weather helper or barbell ect.


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you!! This was the comments on a dogs ped. that I'm looking at. Doesn't help when I can't read it








So do you guys(gals) know german or are you using a translator program? I have been trying to find a good program, but haven't found one yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't know of a good translator program, I just know German, BUT it sure is hard to translate into English, that's for sure! when I first was learning German I called it the backwards language, but it is really English that is wierd LOL(and harder!) So being English is my first language, I can certainly make mistakes, and some words we don't have a good English translation for. So unfortunately I do not know of a translator program, but maybe someone else here does BergWanderer, I too lived in Mannheim Kafurtal Wald.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Berg Wanderer
> Gänge mit gutem Raumgewinn....... Courses with good space gain....... was the translation I got, I would take this to mean that the dog moves fast to target weather helper or barbell ect.


It's referring to movement/gaiting.









Also, while gives up is a good literal translation of lässt ab, what is is referring to is the dog outing during the protection test of the breed survey. In other words, he lets go when he's supposed to.


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the clarifacation on that Chris. I was a bit confused about it, thinking maybe the dog gave up before a command was given. Then of course wondering how he would get titled, if that was the case.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

One thing I was taught and have learned first hand is the translation depends on the person translating. 

As Germans have so many words to mean 1 thing that individual everything gets translated differently. 

I taught myself how to speak and somewhat read the language but spelling and writing 

I use 
babel fish and http://www.reverso.net/text_translation.asp?lang=EN


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

We had to go to German court for a friend and we thought ahead and brought a friend of ours to help in translating but the court had also appointed someone and My hubby and I had the hardest time understanding what she was meaning that our friend had to translate for the court translator.....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

When translating the Kör one needs a person familiar with GSD. I tried to have my German neighbors translate for me once and they also had difficulties with the descriptions of movement.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes exactly right as I have not so much experience in the kor part of competing I just started to get into that now but not having a dog that can breed there is no need for me yet.


----------

